# Mitzi poling skiif



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm selling my '04 17' Mitzi tunnel hull with a 60hp Merc. It has a Bob's jackplate, Lenco tabs, hydraulic steering, Garmin GPS, and a trolling motor. I've got pictures, just haven't got them available on this computer. She runs great, gets better than 6 mpg with an average load, poles easily and everything is in good working condition. $14K

I'll be putting her up on some classified boards later this evening, but wanted to give you fly-guys first shot. She's been a great boat, but needs to step aside and make room in thestall for the new HPX.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

now thats a step up!!


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

pm sent yesterday, genuine interest here.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry. I've been out building fence and then collapsing into bed. LOL


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

A few pictures.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Alright guys. I really need to sell this boat. I'll knock a grand off the price and then take you on a guided trip to show you how to use it. You can't beat that deal with a 10wt.


----------

